# BFN this month !!!



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls,,  the wicked witch got me this morning when i woke up,, 

so its back to the start again,, 

start taking clomid tmw, and im gonna use the persoan monitor, so will let u all know how thigs get on,,

pam

x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi pam sorry to hear of your BFN - good luck for this month

Kate xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Pam,

I am so sorry that the old   got you. Good luck for the clomid!

Emma xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah Pam, damn that pesky witch   hope your ok chick  

Sam xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pam 

Sorry about your BFN, good luck for this next cycle    

Jane xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jane 

Just a quickie to say i absolutely love your scan pic, how fab, it gives me such hope for IUI in March


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Sammy - Good luck for your IUI    , just give me a shout if I can help with any info etc.  

Jane xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your BFN Pam, best of luck for this month.

         

Ros
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

sorry the   got you.

 for the next cycle.

Love Olive 22XX


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your BFN Pam. I can completly relate to how you must have felt.  Glad you are back on the board and back on the clomid, but sorry about the wicked   turning up the old bag.

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Pam - really sorry you got a BFN, best of luck for the clomid this month!

Tilda xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear you got a BFN, wishing you loads of     for this month.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx for ur messages girls, 




well here goes this month, i have been taking clomid and metformin, and im going to be using my persona monitor to predict ovulation, so here goes,


does any1 have any joy using this?.. 

any advice would be grateful.

thanx


pam

x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi pam thorght i would pop on and wish you all the best with clomid this month

love lea-Anne xxx


----------

